

Standalone JavaScript Routing - tbugai
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2012/01/25/standalone-javascript-routing/

======
torme
There's also a really nice pre-existing library for this: PathJS.

<https://github.com/mtrpcic/pathjs>

Been using this for a while, with a lot of success.

------
jvoorhis
Crossroads is another stand-alone routing library with only one external
dependency.

<http://millermedeiros.github.com/crossroads.js/>

~~~
insin
I see crossroads also lets you use the same code on both ends.

Added it to a document I recently started for components, frameworks and
articles of interest to people trying to share the same codebase on the client
and server: [http://insin-notes.readthedocs.org/en/latest/scratch/dual-
si...](http://insin-notes.readthedocs.org/en/latest/scratch/dual-
sided_javascript.html)

